
Thousands to receive basic income in Finland - greifswalder
http://www.demoshelsinki.fi/en/2016/08/30/thousands-to-receive-basic-income-in-finland-a-trial-that-could-lead-to-the-greatest-societal-transformation-of-our-time/
======
randomThoughts9
I've been reading about these kind of experiments for years now and they all
do the same mistake: it's not basic income if it has a deadline.

Almost nobody will leave his job / stop looking for one / risk a complete
career change if that income is not guaranteed for life.

~~~
vtange
Plus there's always the risk that the government can take your income away
from you for any reason.

It's almost like taking away a child's allowance...

------
_rpd
> Finland is about to launch an experiment in which a randomly selected group
> of 2,000–3,000 citizens already on unemployment benefits will begin to
> receive a monthly basic income of 560 euros (approx. $600). That basic
> income will replace their existing benefits. The amount is the same as the
> current guaranteed minimum level of Finnish social security support. The
> pilot study, running for two years in 2017-2018, aims to assess whether
> basic income can help reduce poverty, social exclusion, and bureaucracy,
> while increasing the employment rate.

~~~
collyw
Hmmm. Wasn't the idea that basic income would be for everyone? Not just the
unemployed.

------
anotheryou
So what if I got more social benefits before? I suppose I can deny the
nomination, but how is it supposed to work in general?

If I got no social benefits before it's all golden. If I get the bare minimum
anyways, yay for less bureaucracy and allowing me to take a small job without
loosing money by falling out of the social benefits.

But what if I got more? There will be some good reason for me to get more,
like illness or handicap, higher income before loosing a job (it's a little
strange, but makes sense so people don't loose their house by failing to pay
off the loan on it), children, student that needs to pay rent in the city and
university etc...

If they get the same it's just a decay of the social state.

------
ousta
I thought many countries had already basic income for people not working? In
France we have RSA what would be the difference here?

